# Intonjutsu use the ground for cover



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

Intonjutsu use the ground for cover    uneven ground is best or not?


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2012)

Using the ground is just one aspect of Intonjutsu, but when it comes to uneven being better or not, that depends on what aspect of dotonjutsu you're utilising, what the circumstances are, what your requirements are, what your available tools and time is, and more. There really isn't a hard and fast answer, and there really can't be.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

intonjutsu in all form of is part of  dotonjutsu  tool at time is chi form earth  intonjutsu also cover  air wood and water


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2012)

Strictly speaking, no. Intonjutsu is an application of a range of things, which may or may not include aspects such as Dotonjutsu. Dotonjutsu also isn't really the same as "Chi" for earth, it's more like "dirt". Additionally, Dotonjutsu is part of the Goton-ho (specifically, the Omote Goton-ho), which is taught separately from Intonjutsu.

So, Billy, no. That's actually wrong.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris, hunting on youtube, found these.




















Might be what Billy's referring to. I believe he's on here as "Draven"


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

no im not wrong intonjutsu also have chi as earth frm it all part of intonjutsu as hatsumi said all thing can be use in art of stealth uneven ground ligth and shade smoke water and wood top of trees and behind trees and thing natuer none of natuer in this modern age or in open there no rule intonjutsu ..........

to order to surivie in hostle area's learn what useful all thing an not form ron he does some point of it youll understand not all of us training the same of us more advnces and train longer you think i sit on pc all the time no i am out testing and learn theam and training in my daylife.......

what is dirt from earth chi


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> no im not wrong



Why aren't you wrong?  You're being corrected by a tested legitimate 3rd Dan.

Who did you test in front of for the Shodan you claim?


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> no im not wrong intonjutsu also have chi as earth frm it all part of intonjutsu as hatsumi said all thing can be use in art of stealth uneven ground ligth and shade smoke water and wood top of trees and behind trees and thing natuer none of natuer in this modern age or in open there no rule intonjutsu ..........
> 
> to order to surivie in hostle area's learn what useful all thing an not form ron he does some point of it youll understand not all of us training the same of us more advnces and train longer you think i sit on pc all the time no i am out testing and learn theam and training in my daylife.......
> 
> what is dirt from  earth chi



Who are you testing in front of? Who is the instructor you are training under?
These are simple questions.

Or are you just watching videos, reading books, chatting on chat sites, and then running around in the woods playing ninja?

Most of what you wrote is incomprehensible.  You understand this word, yes?


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

"Restricted Access". Nice.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

first degree black belt shodan   forhas he not my teacher  he cant correct me  just friendy decussion that one thing youll for get  do test self to best your limets


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> first degree black belt shodan   forhas he not my teacher  he cant correct me  just friendy decussion that one thing youll for get  do test self to best your limets



'limets' is not a word. Neither is 'decussion'.

WHO gave you your Shodan?


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Chris, hunting on youtube, found these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you trying to get me to laugh, or get me to cry, Bob!?!?

No, Ron Collins is not who Billy got his terminology from. He got it from early Steve Hayes books when Steve got it all wrong, and attributed the wrong name to a lot of different things. He didn't really know about the Goton Ho back then, and just put it all under the banner heading of "Intonjutsu", even though they are related but separate subjects.

And you don't want me to comment on what Ron does. You don't have enough filters for it... 



blackswordshinobi said:


> no im not wrong intonjutsu also have chi as earth frm it all part of intonjutsu as hatsumi said all thing can be use in art of stealth uneven ground ligth and shade smoke water and wood top of trees and behind trees and thing natuer none of natuer in this modern age or in open there no rule intonjutsu ..........
> 
> to order to surivie in hostle area's learn what useful all thing an not form ron he does some point of it youll understand not all of us training the same of us more advnces and train longer you think i sit on pc all the time no i am out testing and learn theam and training in my daylife.......
> 
> what is dirt from earth chi



Yes, Billy, you are wrong. You are very out of date with what is known, and your understanding of it is limited and flawed to begin with. Ron is not someone to be admired either, for his personal proclivities, or for his "martial arts".



blackswordshinobi said:


> first degree black belt shodan   forhas he not my teacher  he cant correct me  just friendy decussion that one thing youll for get  do test self to best your limets



If you post incorrect things, then yes, you'll be corrected. What you do with that correction (learn from it, or ignore it) is up to you.

I'll be honest, Billy, I don't think you really are a Shodan. I think you bought Steve Hayes' Toshindo Shodan course, and you think that that makes you a Shodan. Is that correct?


----------

